# קרדיטים - חתונה בפראג!



## fluppster (12/8/12)

קרדיטים - חתונה בפראג!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמעט חודש אחרי שחזרנו לארץ, סוף סוף הצלחתי למצוא טיפה זמן פנוי להעלות קרדיטים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה ייקח קצת זמן כי לא הכנתי את זה לפני, אז סליחה מראש!


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

מי אנחנו? תזכורת... 
אני חן ובעלי האהוב הוא ולדי, שנינו בני 26 (אני קצת יותר גדולה, אוטוטו בת 27), ביחד שנה וחצי (התארסנו אחרי חצי שנה....), גרים בהרצליה ומגדלים את הכלבה המקסימה והקצת מופרעת (אבל אנחנו חולים עליה, כמובן), ג'קי.
התחתנו בישראל בחתונה "סטנדרטית" ומוצלחת ביותר לפני כמעט חצי שנה, ב-26 לפבר', בבית הלורדים. הייתה חתונה מדהימה, מתישה מאוד, אך בהחלט חוויה קסומה שלא נשכח כל החיים (בעיקר בזכות התמונות היפהפיות! ראו תמונה מצורפת).
הדבר היחיד שהבדיל אותה מחתונות אחרות הוא העובדה שהחופה הייתה חילונית - מי שחיתנה אותנו הייתה אישה חילונית (איילה שני), אשר עוסקת במקצועה בין היתר בעריכת טקסי חתונה חילוניים. הייתה חופה מאוד מיוחדת ומרגשת, ובעיקר שמאוד התאימה לאופי ולאידאולוגיה של שנינו.
הקרדיטים מהחתונה ההיא גם מצורפים בחתימה שלי, למי שמעוניינת.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

למה חתונה אזרחית? ולמה פראג? 
אני לא אכנס עכשיו לכל ההסברים והנימוקים של למה לא להתחתן בטקס אורתודוכסי (בעיקר כי כבר פירטתי על זה פה בעבר), ואם יהיו שאלות ספציפיות אשמח לענות. העיקר הוא, שגם אני וגם בעלי היקר הרגשנו שחתונה אורתודוכסית תהיה נגד כל מה שאנחנו מאמינים בו (ואני החלטתי כבר לפני שנים רבות שאין סיכוי שרגליי ידרכו ברבנות). העדפנו להשקיע קצת יותר מאמץ וקצת יותר כסף (על החתונה בפראג) כדי שנוכל להתחתן על פי דרכנו ואמונתנו. התלבטנו קצת בין חתונה רפורמית לחתונה חילונית, ובסוף החלטנו לבחור בחילונית. קשה לי להסביר למה, פשוט תחושה שזו הדרך הנכונה עבורנו.
מבחינתי לא הייתה לי בעיה להסתפק רק בחתונה חילונית וזהו, ולהישאר לא נשואים על פי חוקי המדינה, אבל לולדי היה חשוב שיירשם בתעודת הזהות שאנחנו נשואים (ואני לגמרי מבינה את זה), אז לאחר החתונה בישראל החלטנו שאנחנו מתחילים לתכנן את החתונה בחו"ל. האופציות מבחינתנו (וגם האופציות הכי פופולאריות לחתונה אזרחית) היו קפריסין או פראג. שמענו המון המלצות וסופרלטיבים על פראג, כולם אמרו שזו עיר פשוט יפהפייה ורומנטית, והחלטנו שזה היעד עבורנו. נוסיף לכך את העובדה שאחותו של ולדי גרה בברלין (מרחק 5 שעות נסיעה מפראג), ושהסתבר שביולי יש הופעה של אלאניס מוריסט בברלין (היא הזמרת שאני הכי אוהבת בכל העולם כולו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ופראג הפכה לבחירה ברורה ומוחלטת.
מצרפת תמונה מההופעה (המושלמת) של אלאניס.


----------



## goola8 (12/8/12)

היי חן 
שאלה לי אליך-

אנחנו רק מתחילים את כל עניין ארגון החתונות ומתלבטים בין קפריסין לפראג. אחות של בעלי לעתיד אמרה שהחתונה בפראג אינה באנגלית וכך גם הטפסים ולכן היא התחתנה בקפריסין. האם זה נכון? באיזו שפה היה הטקס ובאיזו שפה המסמכים?

תודה מראש ומזל טוב


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

רגע לפני פראג - ברלין לפנים! 
אז כמו שכתבתי בתגובה הקודמת, החלטנו לשלב את הנסיעה לפראג עם ברלין. גם הופעה של אלאניס, גם ביקור אצל אחותו והילדות המתוקות שלה (היינו אצלה גם לפני שנה) - מה עוד צריך בחיים??
הטיול כולו ארך 10 ימים - 5 בברלין ו-5 בפראג. טסנו לפראג, ומשם לקחנו מיד רכבת לברלין (נסיעה קצת ארוכה, אבל זה השתלם מבחינת מחירי כרטיסי הטיסה). בברלין בילינו 5 ימים מפנקים במיוחד בבית המלון של החבר של אחותו של ולדי, ממש במרכז העיר, בלי לשלם שקל (כן כן, כבר ציינתי שהחיים טובים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ובניגוד לרוב הטיולים באירופה לא הרגשנו שאנחנו במרוץ נגד הזמן להספיק לראות הכל (בעיקר משום שהיינו בברלין גם לפני שנה). היה טיול ממש רגוע, כל יום הלכנו לראות אתר מרכזי אחד או שניים, אכלנו כל יום במסעדות שנראו לנו שוות במיוחד (לא יקרות מדי, עממיות אבל "מעניינות"), יצאנו בערב לפאבים (ופעם אחת למסיבה), וגם נחנו ה-מ-ו-ן (הרבה שנ"צים). חו"ל כלבבי!
בנוסף בילינו כמובן עם אחותו של ולדי והבנות שלה, וגם עם אמא של ולדי שהגיעה גם היא מישראל (בעיקר לקראת החתונה) קצת לפני שעזבנו את ברלין, ונסענו שוב ברכבת, בחזרה לפראג.
מצורפת תמונה מביקור ברייכסטאג (בית הנבחרים הגרמני) - מומלץ ביותר!
בכלל, אני חייבת להמליץ בחום על ברלין. עיר מגוונת, צעירה, מרתקת מכל הבחינות, ובאמת שלא חסר מה לעשות ומה לראות שם. חוץ מזה שהגרמנים פשוט מקסימים, והמחירים מאוד סבירים (במיוחד ביחס לישראל).


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

מטיילים בפראג עם ההורים; וגם - בירהההה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כאמור, לאחר 5 ימים נסענו ברכבת מברלין לפראג, ושם ההורים שלי כבר חיכו לנו (המשפחה של ולדי הגיעו מברלין לפראג רק יום לפני החתונה). הזמנו מראש חדרים באותו בית מלון, מה שהיה כמובן מאוד נוח (זה בסדר, זה היה בקומות שונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
המלון נקרא Meteor Plaza, מלון 4 כוכבים, לא משהו מטורף במיוחד (והאוכל בארוחת בוקר היה מגוון אבל לא הכי טעים), אבל בסך הכל איכותי ונעים, עם חדרים סבירים מאוד, במיוחד ביחס למחיר, והיתרון הגדול שלו הוא המיקום! מיקום מושלם, בדיוק במרכז העיר פראג, במרחק הליכה מהכל. ממליצה מאוד!
אני חייבת לציין שטיול בחו"ל עם ההורים הוא משהו שלא יצא לי לעשות פעמים רבות בחיי, בטח שלא בחיי הבוגרים, וזה התגלה כחוויה מאוד נעימה ומיוחדת. ההורים שלי כבר היו לפני כמה שנים בפראג, וזכרו אותה היטב, ולכן שימשו כסוג של מדריכי טיולים עבורנו. לא היינו צריכים לתכנן כמעט כלום מבחינת הטיול בפראג, וזה היה מאוד נוח... ובלי קשר לנוחות, היה כיף פשוט לבלות זמן איכות עם ההורים שלי, והשתדלנו בין לבין גם לפנות זמן רק לשנינו (בכל זאת, סוג של ירח דבש!), ובאמת שהיה מוצלח ביותר.
מצרפת תמונה שלי ושל אמא שלי מבר-מסעדה שישבנו בו בערב הראשון, שהיה ממוקם ממש מול המלון שלנו, ונקרא Hybernia. אם מישהו מתכוון להגיע לפראג - אני ממליצה על המסעדה הזו בחום רב! חוץ מזה שהאוכל שם טעים בטירוף, וממש משביע וזול (כמו כל פראג - הכל ממש זול שם!), יש שם כמה שולחנות שבמרכזם נמצאים ברזי בירה, וכל אחד בשולחן יכול למזוג לעצמו את הבירה שלו. מעל הברזים יש צג מסך קטן, שעליו רואים בדיוק כמה בירה מזגנו, וזו הכמות שתופיע בחשבון בסוף הארוחה. אבל מכיוון שהבירה בפראג ממש זולה - כ-8 ש"ח לחצי ליטר (!!!), אז ממש לא דפקנו חשבון.... ומכיוון שאני חובבת בירה רצינית, הרגשתי כאילו הגעתי לגן עדן. באמת.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

הגענו ליום החתונה! ונתחיל עם קמילה המופלאה 
ראיתי שגם nooki פרסמה לא מזמן קרדיטים מפראג (מותק, עוד בקושי הגעתי להסתכל עליהם, מבטיחה להסתכל ולהגיב בקרוב!), אז היא בטח כבר סיפרה על קמילה (והרעיפה שבחים), אבל גם אני ארעיף כמה שבחים משלי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקמילה הגעתי אחרי שחיפשתי באינטרנט מידע על חתונה בפראג, זמן קצר אחרי החתונה בארץ (לפני שהיינו סגורים על מתי אנחנו רוצים להתחתן בחו"ל). בערך ב-90% מההמלצות שמצאתי באינטרנט על חתונה בפראג, הייתה מוזכרת קמילה, ותמיד באור מאוד חיובי. גם כאן, בפורום, מצאתי את שמה פעמים רבות, כולל בקרדיטים מפראג של Discordi. בשלב זה הבנתי שאם כבר להתחתן בפראג - אז דרך קמילה. בנוסף, מכיוון שתכננו טיול קצת מורכב, שכולל מעבר בין שתי מדינות באירופה, ידענו שבכל מקרה לא ישתלם לנו לקחת חבילה שכוללת טיסה, מלון וחתונה.
קמילה היא אישה צ'כית הנשואה לישראלי, שחיה בעבר כ-10 שנים בארץ, ויש לה עברית ממש מושלמת. שלחתי לה מייל בעברית, היא ענתה לי באנגלית, וככה המשיכה כל ההתכתבות שלנו (כולל גם שיחת טלפון אחת בעברית). כבר לפי ההתכתבויות המרובות (היו לי המון שאלות) היה ברור שמדובר באישה באמת מקסימה ונעימה, וכשנפגשנו איתה לבסוף בפראג כבר לא נותר שום ספק.
אז איך קמילה עזרה לנו? ככה - קודם כל היא הסבירה במייל איזה מסמכים אנחנו צריכים להשיג (במקרה שלנו זה היה תעודות לידה ותמציות רישום ממשרד הפנים), ואת הכל היינו צריכים לשלוח לה סרוק במייל. ברגע שסיימנו עם שליחת המסמכים (ועוד כמה דברים קטנים כמו צילומי דרכונים), מבחינתנו נותר לנו רק לחכות לטיסה. קמילה המשיכה עם כל העניינים הבירוקרטיים, תרגומים לצ'כית וכ"ו. כשהגענו לפראג מברלין ברכבת, קמילה אספה אותנו מתחנת הרכבת, והציעה שנמשיך ישר לתחנת המשטרה כדי לסדר משהו לקראת החתונה (זאת תחנת חובה לפני החתונה, זאת מעין תחנת משטרה של ענייני זרים, מעין זרוע של משרד הפנים הצ'כי). במקור היה מתוכנן שנלך לשם רק יומיים לאחר מכן, אך בדרך לאסוף אותנו היא עברה שם וראתה שאין הרבה תור, ולכן הציעה שנקפוץ לשם מיד. ובאמת, הביקור במשטרה היה קצת ארוך וכלל הרבה המתנה, ושמחנו שהיא הציעה לעשות זאת מיד כשהגענו לפראג ולא ביום אחר, כשאנחנו מעדיפים להקדיש את הזמן לטיולים ופנאי. משם קמילה לקחה אותנו למלון שלנו.
ביום החתונה היא אספה אותנו בצהריים מהמלון, הסיעה אותנו למקום החתונה שנמצא מחוץ לפראג, ב-Castle of Brandys (המשפחות שלנו נסעו ברכב אחר), ובטקס עצמו אף שימשה כמתורגמנית לעברית. כשחזרנו למלון לאחר החתונה והמסעדה חיכו לנו בחדר בונבוניירת שוקולדים ויין, יחד עם ברכה מקסימה ממנה. 
פחות משלושה שבועות לאחר החתונה קיבלנו ממנה בדואר את מסמכי הנישואין, לאחר שהיא דאגה שיתרגמו אותם מצ'כית לעברית. היא חסכה לנו הרבה מאוד בירוקרטיה וכאב ראש, ואין ספק שזה היה שווה את הסכום ששילמנו לה.
ובאמת, קמילה היא אישה מאוד נעימה, מאוד מעניינת, שוחחנו איתה המון בכל הנסיעות (וגם ההורים שלי ממש התלהבו ממנה), ואין לי שום מילה רעה לומר עליה.
ההמלצה הכי חשובה בנוגע לחתונה בפראג!
(בתמונה, קמילה מראה לי איפה לחתום בזמן הטקס)


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

שיער ואיפור - Pure Hair Studio 
לפני הטיסה ביקשתי מקמילה במייל המלצה למקום בו אוכל לסדר את השיער לפני החתונה (לא תכננתי להתאפר מקצועית), והיא המליצה על שני מקומות לא מרוחקים מהמלון שלנו. יום לפני החתונה, אמא שלי ואני יצאנו ל"טיול" ל-2 המספרות המומלצות, לבדוק מחירים, איפה יש מקום פנוי ואיפה נראה מתאים יותר. המקום הראשון שהגענו אליו היה Pure Hair Studio, שבו קיבלה את פנינו פקידת קבלה בלונדינית ויפהפייה עם אנגלית שוטפת (ובשלב הזה אמא שלי כבר התחילה להתאהב בה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), שבדיעבד הסתבר שהיא גם מאפרת. היא סייעה לנו בתרגום דבריה של הספרית, אותה אתם רואים בתמונה המצורפת, אשר הציעה כל מיני הצעות לתסרוקות (לא רציתי להסתפר, וצבעתי את השיער לבד לפני הטיסה). היא המליצה לנו בכל מקרה לחפש משהו יפה לשים בשיער, כמו סיכה, וכך אכן החלטנו לעשות. קבענו איתה למחרת בבוקר, ויצאנו מהמספרה לחפש אביזר יפה לשיער. 
על כך בתגובה הבאה.
בתמונה - הספרית עובדת על השיער שלי, בבוקר החתונה.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

השיער - תוצאה סופית 
אז כאמור, אמא שלי ואני יצאנו לחפש אביזר לשיער, ובמקרה הגענו לחנות ענקית ומדהימה, שלצערי המאוד מאוד רב אני לא זוכרת את שמה (היא נמצאת ברחוב ואצלב, קרוב לכיכר ואצלב), שיש בה המון תכשיטים מכל הסוגים, כולל קומה שלמה של אביזרים לשיער, במחירים מצחיקים. החלטתי שאני רוצה משהו שיהיה שונה מהחתונה בארץ (בארץ הייתי עם שיער אסוף ופרח גדול ולבן בצד), רציתי הזדמנות למשהו שונה. החלטתי שאני רוצה שיער פזור וקשת, ואכן מצאתי קשת ממש עדינה ויפה, כפי שתוכלו לראות בתמונה.
יחד עם הקשת קניתי גם צמיד פנינים לבן ועדין, שתראו באחת התמונות הבאות. שניהם ביחד עלו לי בערך 100 ש"ח... כבר ציינתי שהתאהבתי בפראג??


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

מתאפרת... 
כמו שציינתי, הסתבר שפקידת הקבלה הבלונדינית היפהפייה (אני רצינית, היא הייתה מהפנטת. אמא שלי הפולניה כבר התחילה לחשוב למי אפשר לשדך אותה....) היא גם מאפרת. לא תכננתי להתאפר שם, אבל לאחר שגילינו שניתן להתאפר שם וביררנו מחירים, החלטנו שאם כבר - אז כבר. 
ורק כדי לסבר את אוזניכן, השיער+איפור עלה לי כ-250 ש"ח.... פשוט מצחיק!
אגב, לא סיפרתי להן שזה לחתונה שלי, אמרתי שזה לאירוע ממש ממש חשוב, למרות שנראה לי שהן הבינו. אין לי מושג איך זה עובד בצ'כיה, אם דופקים מחירים על חתונות כמו בארץ, לא רציתי לקחת את הסיכון. אבל יש מצב שיכולתי להגיד להן את האמת והמחיר היה נותר אותו מחיר.
בתמונה - המאפרת בפעולה.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

ואיך אפשר בלי תמונה של שלושתנו? 
גם הספרית וגם המאפרת היו פשוט קסם צרוף. הן עשו את עבודתן בצורה מושלמת וקפדנית, עם חיוכים בלתי פוסקים והמון חן, וזו הייתה באמת חוויה מרנינה ויוצאת דופן. היה שווה כל רגע וכל שקל.
כאמור, אמא שלי כל כך התלהבה משתיהן, שכשהייתי מוכנה היא דרשה לצלם אותי איתן, וכמובן שכולנו הסכמנו.
תאמינו לי, אני לא משוחדת. מי שמגיעה להתחתן בפראג - חובה עליה להגיע למספרה הזו!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (12/8/12)

והן עשו עבודה מעולה - את מהממת!


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)




----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

שמלה א' - כי לימדו אותי שחשוב למחזר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז נכון שחתונה נוספת היא הזדמנות מעולה ללבוש שמלת כלה נוספת ושונה. אבל מצד שני, חתונה נוספת היא גם הזדמנות נדירה ללבוש את שמלת הכלה היקרה - פעמיים!
כמה נשים יכולות להגיד שהן לבשו את שמלת הכלה שלהן פעמיים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לפני החתונה בארץ לא התכוונתי לקנות שמלה, התכוונתי לשכור, אבל מכיוון שואדים מרגולין התותח (מוזמנות לקרוא עוד בקרדיטים בחתימה שלי) יצא באותו זמן במבצע של קניית שמלות בזיל הזול, מי אני שאגיד לו לא?
הרווחתי מכל הכיוונים - השמלה הייתה מושלמת (ולאחר כמה תיקונים קטנים שהוא ערך היא הייתה אפילו יותר ממושלמת), חוויית המדידות אצלו הייתה נעימה ביותר, המחיר היה ממש שווה לכל נפש (ביחס למחירים המופקעים של שמלות כלה בימינו), והכי חשוב - יכולתי לשמור אותה אצלי! אני לגמרי מאוהבת בשמלה הזאת... ואגב, בקרוב היא תהיה למכירה, אז אם מישהי מעוניינת, דברו איתי במסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמו שציינתי קודם לגבי השיער, החלטתי שהחתונה הזו תהיה הזדמנות לעשות כמה דברים באופן שונה ממה שעשיתי בחתונה הראשונה בארץ. לא כי בפעם הראשונה זה לא היה מוצלח, אלא סתם כי זו הזדמנות לעשות כמה דברים קצת שונים. לכן, בחתונה בפראג החלטתי שיהיו לי לא אחת, אלא שתי שמלות - אחת לטקס, והשנייה למסעדה. זה לא עלה לי גרוש, משום שהשמלה הראשונה, כאמור, כבר הייתה תלויה אצלי כמעט חצי שנה בארון, וגם השמלה השנייה היא שמלה שקניתי לפני כמה שנים ושאני תמיד מחפשת הזדמנות ללבוש שוב (אני לא יכולה ללבוש אותה לחתונות, למשל, היא בצבע בז'...).
היה קצת מורכב להביא את השמלה מהארץ לפראג בלי שהיא תיהרס (ההורים שלי לקחו אותה, כי אנחנו היינו קודם בברלין), אבל הם הצליחו לקפל אותה בעדינות ולהניח אותה בתוך תיק גדול שעלה איתם למטוס, אז הכל היה בסדר.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

נעליים אדומות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דבר נוסף שרציתי אך לא עשיתי בחתונה בארץ, וניצלתי את ההזדמנות לעשות אותו בחתונה בחו"ל הוא - לקנות נעליים אדומות. לקראת החתונה בארץ עברתי סאגה שלמה של חיפוש נעליים אדומות, ופשוט לא הצלחתי למצוא שום דבר שאהבתי! הכל היה או בלי עקב, או עם עקב גבוה מדי, או בלתי נוח בעליל, או סתם מכוער.
כשבוע לפני שטסנו, יצא לי להסתובב במתחם ג'י בכפר סבא, ושם, בחנות בשם "לולי" (נדמה לי) מצאתי אותן! סוף סוף, נעליים אדומות, ממש יפות ואפילו קצת נוחות. אז בפראג גיליתי על בשרי שהן בעצם לא ממש נוחות, אבל העיקר שהיו יפות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה מבצע של זוג נוסף ב-50% הנחה, אז מצאתי לי איזה זוג סנדלים חמוד ושטוח, וביחד הם עלו באזור ה-200-250 ש"ח.... שווה!


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

תפוז מעצבן!!!!!


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (13/8/12)

איזו שמלה יפה! 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

מישהי בעניין בכלל? להמשיך?


----------



## Meirav Flum (12/8/12)

מזתומרת?!? אני מרפרשת פה בטירוף


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

איזה כיף! תכף ממשיכה


----------



## Bev90210 (12/8/12)

גם אני גם אני 
יש ביקוש


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

בגדי החתן, או למה אסור לתת לו לארוז לבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התכנון היה שגם ולדי ילבש את החליפה הפשוט מהממת וחתיכית שהוא לבש בחתונה בארץ. 
עכשיו, לא התכוונתי לארוז בשבילו את המזוודה, אני לא מאלה שחושבות שאי אפשר לסמוך על בן הזוג להסתדר בעצמו. וזאת למרות שהוא חזר יום לפני הטיסה ממילואים של 10 ימים (איזה סיוט זה היה בלעדיו!). אבל הוא ממילא אורז מזוודה ב-5 דקות, אז לא הייתה שום בעיה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא זכר לארוז את החליפה, כמובן, קיפל אותה יפה יפה במזוודה שלא תתקמט. אך רק כשהגענו כבר לברלין, הסתבר שהוא לקח את החליפה הלא נכונה - חליפה ישנה שלו שהייתה בארון שלנו (יחד עם הנעליים, החולצה והעניבה הנכונות, מ"גוסטו"). פשוט לא היה לו מושג שיש אצלנו עוד חליפה שלו, היה בטוח שיש חליפה אחת, זאת מהחתונה! אחח, גברים.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז לא, לא קרה אסון, הייתה חליפה לחתונה, אבל קצת התבאסתי שזו לא החליפה המהודרת והיוקרתית שקנינו לו לחתונה בארץ. החליפה שהוא לקח היא חליפה שהוא קנה בגיל 16 בערך, והיא נראתה גדולה עליו במידה או שתיים, הוא נראה איתה כמו ילד בר מצווה גבוה במיוחד... אבל מה זה משנה? האהוב שלי ייראה חתיך גם אם ילבש שק, והוא עדיין נראה חתן אמיתי, ומעל הכל - הכי חשוב שהתחתנו, התמסדנו, חגגנו את אהבתנו בטקס רשמי עם כמה מהאנשים שאנחנו הכי אוהבים בעולם. כל השאר באמת שטויות.
ואם שנייה נחזור מהקיטש למציאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - שכנעתי אותו להוריד את הג'קט בטקס עצמו (לקול מחאת אחותו ואמא שלו). הוא פשוט נראה הרבה יותר טוב בלי הג'קט הזה שלא כל כך מחמיא לו, מה לעשות!
בתמונה - אני מדגימה לו לפני הטקס מהם חיי נישואין אמיתיים, כל עוד יש לו אפשרות לברוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב.
שלא יהיה ספק, הכותרת פה הייתה צינית לחלוטין. אני לא אמא שלו ולא הבוסית שלו, לא מתכוונת להתחיל מהיום לנהל לו את החיים ולא לארוז לו את הבגדים כשנוסעים לחופשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סומכת עליו ב-100 אחוז....


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

ממשיכים לדפוק פוזות


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

כאן ליד המלון, לפני הנסיעה לטקס.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

מפגינים כישרון מוזיקלי (מזויף) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נישואין זה כמו נגינה בפסנתר ב-4 ידיים! או משהו כזה


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

פה רואים את הצמיד שקניתי יחד עם הקשת לשיער... 
ובלי קשר, זאת תמונה שאני ממש ממש אוהבת


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (13/8/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
איך רואים שכיף לכם יחד!

הקרדיטים נהדרים, גם מבחינת מידע וגם הם עושים לי חשק לנסוע לפראג, סתם כטיולון.


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

תודה רבה! 
כן, פראג פשוט מקסימה, וגם זולה זולה זולה. היא מאוד רומנטית ומאוד מומלצת כטיול זוגי לחידוש המצברים.


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

הטקס! 
סוף סוף הגענו לטקס, מעמד מרגש ביותר (לא מרגש כמו החופה בארץ, אבל גם מרגש מאוד). 
כאן רואים אותנו מתחילים לצעוד לעבר החופה, כשברקע מתנגן מארש החתונה (כן כן! זה היה אדיר...). התמונה באיכות לא משהו, אבל היא הכי טובה שמצאתי של הצעדה לחופה.
אגב, לא לקחנו צלם מקצועי. לכל האורחים (ההורים שלי, אמא שלו, אחותו והחבר שלה) היו מצלמות משלהם, וכל אחד פשוט צילם מהזווית שלו והיום אנחנו עסוקים באיחוד התמונות. יצאו תמונות פשוט מקסימות! אולי לא באיכות הכי גבוהה שיש, אבל בהחלט יפות מאוד.


----------



## Meirav Flum (12/8/12)

איזה יופי- כמעט עושה גם לי חשק 
אכן הבחירה בטקס אלטרנטיבי הופכת את כל החוויה לאישית ומרגשת. אני שמחה בשבילכם על הנישואים. אנחנו באופן אישי החלטנו שלא חשובה לנו ההכרה של המדינה, אבל אם כן בהחלט היינו בוחרים באופציה של נישואים בחו"ל ולא דרך הרבנות בארץ.
מזל טוב והמון אושר ואהבה


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

מבינה אותך לגמרי... 
אבל אם יום אחד תתחרטו, אני ממליצה להינשא בפראג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה רבה!!!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (12/8/12)

איזה קסם זה לראות קרדיטים מפראג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעבר לזה שאתם יפים ומאושרים,
יש פה המון מידע ממש חשוב!
תודה על השיתוף


----------



## fluppster (12/8/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פראג זה בהחלט קסם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש לי עוד הרבה מידע חשוב, אבל לצערי אני אוכל להמשיך רק היום בערב או מחר...


----------



## Bobbachka (13/8/12)

מקסים, מקסים!!! 
עושה חשק ל"חדש נדרים" בפראג.


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

תודה לכולן! ממשיכה - הטקס עצמו 
תמונה מהטקס עצמו - אנחנו עומדים מול עורך הטקס, כשמימינו עומדת אישה נחמדה מאוד מהעירייה שמסייעת בטקס עצמו, ומשמאלו עומדת קמילה הנפלאה, שעליה כבר פירטתי קודם לכן, שבמקרה הזה גם שימשה כמתורגמנית.
הטקס נערך בשפה הצ'כית, כשקמילה תרגמה לעברית, ובהחלט היווה חוויה מאוד מעניינת ומיוחדת. ההתרגשות הייתה גדולה מאוד - ברור שזה לא מרגש כמו החתונה בארץ, כשהיינו מוקפים ב-230 זוגות עיניים אוהבות. ועדיין - בהחלט גרם לדפיקות לב מואצות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסך הכל לאורך כל הדרך התייחסנו לטקס הזה כמשהו רשמי שצריך לעבור, מעין הליך בירוקרטי כדי שניחשב לנשואים בישראל. אבל ככל שהתקרב מועד הטיסה, ובמיוחד ביום החתונה עצמו, הבנו שזוהי לא פחות מאשר חתונה שנייה עבורנו. ומה רע? מה רע בלהיות כלה פעם שנייה, מה רע בלחגוג שוב את אהבתנו עם האנשים הכי קרובים אלינו בעולם, מה רע בעוד סיבה למסיבה? אין שום רע. להיפך, רק טוב. טוב עד כדי כך שהתחלנו לפנטז כבר על החתונה הבאה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סתם, לא באמת תהיה עוד חתונה, אבל תודו שחתונה פעם בשנה בהחלט יכולה לרענן את מערכת היחסים!
הרגשתי כאילו למעשה בחרתי שנית להתחתן עם אהובי, 5 חודשים אחרי שכבר נישאנו קבל עם ועדה, והמטרה שאני מציבה כיום מול עיניי היא לבחור בו מחדש מדי יום ביומו, עד סוף חיינו.


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

החלפת טבעות 
הוא שם לי טבעת (אותה אחת שאני הולכת איתה כבר חצי שנה, כמובן...).


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

וגם אני לא נשארת חייבת 
ועונדת לו מחדש את הטבעת שלו.


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

חתימות חתימות 
לאחר ששנינו ענינו "כן" לשאלות עורך הטקס ("האם אתם מבטיחים לכבד, לאהוב ובלה בלה בלה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), והחלפנו טבעות, נותר לנו רק לחתום שאנחנו אכן מסכימים להיות בעל ואישה. הוא חתם, ואז אני חתמתי, ואז כל אחת מהאמהות שלנו חתמו (בחרנו בהן כעדות).


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

וזהו, אנחנו נשואים! שוב!


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

עורך הטקס מוזג שמפניה לכולם


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

ומרימים לחיים!


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

אחרי הטקס - שמלה ב' 
אז כאמור, לקחתי איתי מהארץ שמלה בצבע בז' שקניתי לפני כמה שנים טובות (לדעתי ברנואר, אבל לא סגורה על זה), שאני מאוד אוהבת ושאין לי מספיק הזדמנויות ללבוש. השמלה הזאת כמובן הרבה יותר קלילה ונוחה משמלת הכלה (שהיא יחסית מאוד מאוד נוחה, אבל עדיין, שמלת כלה...). אחרי הטקס עברנו בבית המלון, שם החלפתי לשמלה השנייה, ומשם המשכנו למסעדה על גדות הנהר.
בתמונה - אנחנו בלובי של בית המלון, לפני הנסיעה למסעדה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (13/8/12)

איזה כיף זה שמלה שניה 
ואת נראית מקסים גם בה


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

המסעדה - המלצה! 
לפני הטיסה חיפשנו מסעדה לחגוג בה עם המשפחות שלנו אחרי הטקס, ובהמלצתה של קמילה הזמנו מקום במסעדה בשם HERGETOVA CIHELNA, הממוקמת ממש על שפת הנהר במרכז העיר פראג (לא רחוק מהמלון שלנו). המסעדה יוקרתית יחסית, מחירים לא זולים, ומגוון המנות הוא לא גדול, אבל היא בהחלט טעימה ובהחלט ראויה לחגיגת חתונה צנועה. והכי חשוב - ישבנו בחלק החיצוני שלה ממש על גדות הנהר, למרות שהיה קר יחסית ובהתחלה גם גשום (יולי באירופה!). אבל הנוף פשוט היה שווה הכל....


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

כבר ציינתי שירד גשם?? 
אני ממש לא מתחברת למזג האוויר האירופאי, עם מבול באמצע יולי. לגמרי טיפוס של חום ושמש. אבל לפחות הייתה לי מטריה אדומה, ויצאה תמונה מדליקה!


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

תם ונשלם.... 
אז לפני חודש פחות יום התחתנו בפראג. אני יכולה להתחיל לחפור על כל התסכול שלי ממונופול הרבנות בארץ, על הכפייה הדתית המוגזמת ועל כך שלמעשה "אולצתי" להוציא כסף על חתונה נוספת בחו"ל. אבל אתן יודעות מה? מכל מר יוצא מתוק, ואין ספק שהחתונה בפראג הייתה מתוקה מאין כמוה.
כל עשרת הימים האלה של ברלין ופראג, עם חוויות כ"כ מיוחדות, והטיול הכ"כ לא שגרתי הזה בנוף טיולי אירופה, פשוט היו שווים הכל. זה לא אומר שאני אפסיק להילחם על זכויות ילדיי להינשא כרצונם בישראל, אבל אני בהחלט לא מתחרטת על כלום.
אגב, כמה בנות שהתחתנו לאחרונה בחתונה אורתודוכסית, אמרו שהן מקנאות בי ושהיו שמחות להתחתן שוב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני לגמרי מאוהבת בבעלי. שמחתי על ההזדמנות להתחתן איתו שוב (הוא אפילו הציע לי שוב נישואין לפני שטסנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ואני מרגישה שזה מילא את המצברים והוסיף עוד חוויה חשובה ומרגשת לחיינו.
למרות שאנחנו רק שנה וחצי ביחד, כבר הצלחנו להיכנס לתקופות שגרה מייגעות ומתישות (ככה זה כשמתקדמים מהר בקשר), ואני מודה שלפעמים זה קצת מדאיג, אבל אז מדי פעם הוא עושה או אומר משהו, שפשוט מרגיע אותי והופך הכל לורוד יותר. בזכותו אני מבינה ששגרה זה לא רע, ואחרי שנה וחצי מלאות בהמון חידושים וריגושים, התחלות חדשות והפתעות, אני כבר לא חוששת להיכנס איתו כעת לכמה שנים רגועות ו"משעממות" (עד שיגיעו הילדים, זאת אומרת). כיף לי להשתעמם איתו, כי זה איתו, וביחד תמיד הכל יותר נעים. ובכל זאת, עכשיו אני אסתור את עצמי - כבר התחלתי לפנטז על החו"ל הבא, שבתקווה יהיה תאילנד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה לכל מי שקראה והגיבה, ואם למישהי יש שאלות על חתונה אזרחית בפראג או כל דבר אחר, אשמח לעזור!


ולסיום - הנה זוג שהחליט להתחתן 22 פעמים. עקפו אותנו בגדול!


----------



## fluppster (13/8/12)

מוסיפה תגובה כדי שתעלה התמונה.... 
תפוז ממש קרצייה לאחרונה, באמת....


----------

